# Kaufberatung: Netbook bis 450 Euro



## CBR (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute!

Ich suche ein Netbook für den allgemeinen Gebrauch im Studium und drumherum.

Folgendes sollte das Netbook haben:

Display bis 13 Zoll (weniger ist mehr)
Am liebsten ne AMD Fusion APU (z.B. E-350) oder eine vergleichbare CPU/GPU Kombi
mind. 2 GB RAM
mind. 320 GB HDD
HD Filme ohne ruckeln
Akku mind. 6-7 Stunden

Ich habe mir mal das "Acer Aspire One 722" und das "Lenovo IdeaPad S205 M632EGE" angeguckt, aber die Tests sind alle mal so mal so -.-
Es reicht, wenn das Netbook erst mitte Juni erscheint 


Ich würde mich über Antworten und Beratungen sehr freuen 

Gruß
CBR


----------



## zettiii (11. Juni 2011)

Hey,
bin grad auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen und suche grad selbst ein Netbook. Ich hab das genau eins gefunden, was für dich passt 
Hier hast du den geizhals Link und hier einen Test von Computerbild  Hat eig. alles, was du oben geschrieben hast 
Btw: wenn du schon fündig geworden bist, kannst du ja mal kurz Rückmeldung geben


----------



## Ezio (11. Juni 2011)

Preislimit?


----------



## ShadowBear40K (11. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Preislimit?


 
schau mal auf die Überschrift

nehm das Asus 1215B... für 450€ bekommst du bei saturn das model mit E-350/4GBram/500GB HDD


----------



## zettiii (11. Juni 2011)

Ja, das hab ich mir jetzt auch ausgeguckt, aber in der 2GB Variante, ohne OS für 300€


----------



## ShadowBear40K (11. Juni 2011)

zettiii schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich mir jetzt auch ausgeguckt, aber in der 2GB Variante, ohne OS für 300€


 
hab ich mir auch bestellt(bei amazon)  kommt am 19./20.


----------



## Youngn (11. Juni 2011)

Ich hab seit gestern das Lenovo S205 
Wenn du was wissen willst, frag!


----------



## zettiii (11. Juni 2011)

Wie lange hält der Akku beim Surfen/ Film gucken und wie ist das subjektive Empfinden der Leistung ?


----------



## Youngn (12. Juni 2011)

zettiii schrieb:


> Wie lange hält der Akku beim Surfen/ Film gucken und wie ist das subjektive Empfinden der Leistung ?


 
Akku hab ich über Nacht voll aufgeladen, werd es jetzt mal testen & nachher reineditieren.

Das mit der Leisung finde ich an sich sehr gut. habe Steam, MSN, Browser auf & es läuft flüssig. Kla sollte man den nicht allzu beanspruchen, ab und an (sehr selten) hängt es mal für 1 sekunde, aber nicht länger. Man kann damit, finde ich, flüssig arbeiten und sonstiges machen  Bin vollstens zufrieden mit dem Gerät 
Kann auch n Video reinstellen bzw. machen und es mal hochladen mit mehreren Prozessen offen.
Left 4 Dead 2 kann ich auch gut spielen (hab allerdings die niedrigste Auflösung von Breitbild) drin, ich glaub ich mach mal n Video 
MfG

PS:
Wenn du was live in Action sehen willst auf dem Lenovo, sag Bescheid!


----------



## zettiii (12. Juni 2011)

Ein Video wäre ganz cool glaube ich 
Bin auch gespannt was der Akku sagt


----------



## Youngn (13. Juni 2011)

So, nachdem ich gestern n anderes Notebook repariert, formatiert, usw. habe, starte ich nun den Versuch vom vollgeladenen Akku und den Filmen 
Gestartet wird jetzt gleich - sry bin jetz erst aufgestanden  und dann geschaut wie lange der hält 
Danach nehm ich n Video auf, weil ich auch gestern Schwierigkeiten hatte mich bei YouTube einzuloggen, wegen der Verlinkung und anders kam ich nich rein -.- (Wegem Upload vom Video später).

Was ich gemacht hab:
Um Punkt 15 Uhr habe ich die Filme von der externen Festplatte rüberkopiert auf das Netbook (WLAN off), ingesamt 6 Filme (insg. 6,49GB) und habe (während er noch kopiert^^) 2 (fertig kopierte) Filme starten lassen um Punkt 15:10 Uhr im Vollbildmodus mit Windows Media Player und halber Lautstärke (vom Netbook) + voller Lautstärke vom WMP. Und "Low Power" Modus.

Zwischenstand:
Nach dem ersten Film (inklusive Abspann) ist das Akku bei 63% (3:11 Stunden verbleibend) - nächster Film läuft direkt weiter! 
Was mir aufgefallen ist der ist im Film 2 mal so am "stottern" gewesen für 1-4 Sek etwa, was mir nicht grad so gefällt^^

So nach dem 2. Film (inklusive Abspann) ist der Akku nun bei 27% (1:33 Stunden verbleibend).
Werd jetzt den nächsten Film laufen lassen, allerdings mit dem VLC Player & schauen ob es auch zu diesem "stottern" im Film kommt.
Achja mir fällt grad auf, dass der Sound von unten kommt, also unter dem Notebook sind die Lautsprecher verbaut, nicht grad günstig gelegt, aber Sound ist trotzdem oke (Zeige ich denke später im Video).

So da sind wir 
*19:15 Uhr - Netbook ist aus!*
Also 15 Uhr eingeschaltet, um 15:10 Filme gestartet & um 19:15 ausgegangen - *sind 4 Stunden Filme im Vollbildmodus*! 

Das Video werd ich gleich oder später aufnehmen und hier reinposten.
Hoffe das hat deine Frage beantwortet wie lange das Akku bei Filmen hält  
MfG


----------



## marcplaya (14. Juni 2011)

Ich freu mich schon auf einen erfahrungsbericht zum eeepc 1215B


----------



## Caspar (14. Juni 2011)

Moinmoin, das Stottern habe ich auch mit meinem Hexacore und ner GTX 470 Superoverclock...  Das liegt am Codec-Pack des Players. Dieser rechnet die komprimierten Dateien um, das passiert mit kostenlosen Codecs offenbar zu langsam. Habe mich da mal von jemandem, der krampfhaft das Stottern wegbekommen wollte, unterhalten. VLC ist da schon ganz gut.


----------



## Youngn (14. Juni 2011)

VLC war ebenfalls ein wenig am stottern, dafür weniger.
Hab aber rausgefunden das das "stottern" vom WLAN kommt, falls einer sich drüber wundert - zumindest bei mir.
 Hat man WLAN per Knopf (an der Seite) ausgeschaltet, hängt das und auch die Maus bewegt sich "stotternd" bzw. "hängend", wenn man das WLAN einschaltet läuft alles flüssig. Würd dann empfehlen WLAN entweder an zu lassen & wenn man es zur Verfügung hat dann per Netzwerkverbindungen vorübergehend zu deaktivieren.
MfG


----------

